# Sig op?



## readytogo (25 May 2010)

Is there still a signing bonus on CT with sig op?

if so is there a sig op reserve unit in the edmonton area?

if i missed this in my search i apoligize but i would love to know?? ;D


----------



## MikeL (25 May 2010)

If you just want the job just for a signing bonus don't bother.


As far as I know there is still a signing bonus, but you must be QL5 qualified to get it.  I think if you have a certain college/university course you may also qualify.  Search the forums for more info on it.


And yes, there is a Reserve Signals unit in Edmonton, 745 Communication Squadron


----------



## readytogo (25 May 2010)

Of course i dont want the job just for the money but somebody told me that was the possibility and i thought id ask the question


----------



## Nostix (25 May 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> If you just want the job just for a signing bonus don't bother.



Isn't that sort of sentiment just a little counter-intuitive to the whole purpose of the signing bonus; to have qualified personnel who might otherwise not have considered the trade take a second look?

This whole "My motivations are purer than yours" idea seems to be a big stumbling block to good inter-personal relations.


----------



## Stephen9o3 (25 May 2010)

I applied for Sig Op through reserves, did my medical/PT/CFAT/interview and everything, possibly doing BMQ in July if my medical gets processed in time. Never heard any mention of any sort of signing bonus though


----------



## PuckChaser (25 May 2010)

Stephen9o3 said:
			
		

> I applied for Sig Op through reserves, did my medical/PT/CFAT/interview and everything, possibly doing BMQ in July if my medical gets processed in time. Never heard any mention of any sort of signing bonus though



You'll only get a signing bonus once you're QL3 qualified as a SigOp, and Component Transfer to the Regular Force.


----------



## MikeL (25 May 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> You'll only get a signing bonus once you're QL3 qualified as a SigOp, and Component Transfer to the Regular Force.



Are you sure it's QL3 and not QL5?



			
				Nostix said:
			
		

> Isn't that sort of sentiment just a little counter-intuitive to the whole purpose of the signing bonus; to have qualified personnel who might otherwise not have considered the trade take a second look?
> 
> This whole "My motivations are purer than yours" idea seems to be a big stumbling block to good inter-personal relations.


Well originally the poster wanted to join as a Combat Engineer now today I guess he discovered the possibility of extra cash in another job..   If you join something purely on the fact that theres a signing bonus.. theres a chance you may be let down when you do the actual job unless you know what you are getting yourself into.  Also I never said anything about "my motivation is purer than yours"so you can quit that BS now, don't read to much into things.  Regardless of a persons motivation to join the CF, how their relationships are with their peers is based on their personality and if they can do the job or not.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 May 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Are you sure it's QL3 and not QL5?



I think you're probably right. CBI 205 states you need "the equivalent of the advanced military occupation training currently required for the assigned occupation", which would probably mean a QL5. For some reason I thought it was just a QL3 course since we're so far below PML.


----------



## Nostix (25 May 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Well originally the poster wanted to join as a Combat Engineer now today I guess he discovered the possibility of extra cash in another job..   If you join something purely on the fact that theres a signing bonus.. theres a chance you may be let down when you do the actual job unless you know what you are getting yourself into.  Also I never said anything about "my motivation is purer than yours"so you can quit that BS now, don't read to much into things.  Regardless of a persons motivation to join the CF, how their relationships are with their peers is based on their personality and if they can do the job or not.



It's always strange how "Don't bother" tends to turn into "Helpful friendly advice", all the while being neither friendly or helpful.

If you had something to say, you should have said it.


----------



## chrisf (25 May 2010)

The signing bonus is really only attractive if you're already QL5 qualified or you're bad at math.

(Things may have changed, but this is how it worked when I looked into it)

Signing bonus was $20000 if you CTd to the reg force as a QL5 Sig Op. $10000 on signing, $10000 on completion of your initial engagement.

Now, if you're a QL5 or better, and considering going reg force, not a bad deal, but from the time to you join to the time you're QL5 qualified, you're looking at 3-4 years. You'd be better off going reg force immediately, and getting paid, rather then bumming around on Class A and a bit of Class B here and there, supplemented with flipping burgers. The amount of the bonus will not off-set the "lost" earnings from not going reg force earlier.


----------



## MikeL (25 May 2010)

Nostix said:
			
		

> It's always strange how "Don't bother" tends to turn into "Helpful friendly advice", all the while being neither friendly or helpful.
> 
> If you had something to say, you should have said it.




If you have something to say I think you should say it..   Try reading past the first line on my original reply, guess what I answered his question in regards to the signing bonus with the exception of what civilian qualification/course will get it because I don't know. And I also said what the Reserve unit in Edmonton was.  I was actually helpful, you are just being a tool trying to stir things up and give nothing to this thread.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 May 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Signing bonus was $20000 if you CTd to the reg force as a QL5 Sig Op. $10000 on signing, $10000 on completion of your initial engagement.



$10k when you sign, $10k on the year anniversary of the first installment. $7000 after taxes for each one. The only reason I've ever thought to regret my CT was that it was easier to deploy as a reservist than it seems to be in the Reg F. I do the exact same job, for 15% more money, less hoops to jump through to get paid and benefits plus I probably don't work as hard as when I volunteered for Thursday nights and weekends.

I would say if you're not sure you like the military life, try the Res F first, especially if you already have a civilian job. Get your feet wet, and by the time you decide, I bet you've gotten your QL5 done.


----------



## Brasidas (25 May 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> Is there still a signing bonus on CT with sig op?



I've heard not, but not from any official source. You might try asking a recruiter.



> if so is there a sig op reserve unit in the edmonton area?



On that note, yes there is. There is a full-time recruiter at the unit, and he can answer your question regarding a signing bonus.

745 Communication Squadron (Edmonton) is located at 8403 Roper Rd (51 Ave), and the daystaff (including the recruiter) are available at 0900. You can call (780)973-4011x2744 for any questions like "when can I come down to talk to you when it doesn't conflict with my dayjob's hours". It's co-located with 41CER (Engineers), 15 Service Battalion, and 21 Field Artillery, if you're interested in investigating any of those other units.


----------



## Nostix (26 May 2010)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> If you have something to say I think you should say it.



I did, in fact say what I had to. I'm glad that you answered his question, and had some well-intentioned advice. Burying it inside short, condescending replies doesn't help get your message across, and reflects poorly on everyone involved. Nobody should have to be told "Don't Bother" in response to a question, and I shouldn't have to prod you to get the real advice out of your statement. Although I think once name-calling starts, I can assume that you've stopped caring about quality. 

Just keep it in mind, and maybe we can all stay a little further from the edge.


----------



## REDinstaller (26 May 2010)

Nostix,

For those of us that are passionate about being Members of the CF, WE DON'T DO IT FOR THE MONEY. I am in because it is what I want to do, and I enjoy what I do. I have no time for troops that are in it for the money only, and are always attempting to further their own personal gains through programs designed to attract and retain individuals for their skills and dedication. If a soldier doesn't feel like pulling his weight after the free money is gone, then a quick visit to the release section should be in order, along with a note to file reference  his/her dedication to the CF.


----------



## Nostix (26 May 2010)

Tango18A said:
			
		

> Nostix,
> 
> For those of us that are passionate about being Members of the CF, WE DON'T DO IT FOR THE MONEY. I am in because it is what I want to do, and I enjoy what I do. I have no time for troops that are in it for the money only, and are always attempting to further their own personal gains through programs designed to attract and retain individuals for their skills and dedication. If a soldier doesn't feel like pulling his weight after the free money is gone, then a quick visit to the release section should be in order, along with a note to file reference  his/her dedication to the CF.



Tango18A, 

I'll agree with you that anyone only doing something for the money will quickly be sorted out. 

I will disagree with your assertion that caring about money makes someone less passionate, or that not caring about the money is a prerequisite to be passionate. There are plenty of quality members in the forces who would rank pay, job stability, and pension above many others as a motivating force for their career. 

A quality person will always find a way to do a quality job, and the opposite is true. What motivates them to do that job really isn't my concern.


----------



## paufler (31 May 2010)

Nostix said:
			
		

> Tango18A,
> 
> I'll agree with you that anyone only doing something for the money will quickly be sorted out.
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you.  I recently accepted an offer for sig op.   I'm leaving my I.T. job and will make less than half of what I make now.  I joined the CF because I want to do it but I did think hard about the decision because of the pay.   For me it was a combination of the job stability, pension, opportunity and my own desire and conviction that, in the end, far outweighed the pay.


----------



## REDinstaller (1 Jun 2010)

Good for you. Keep an open mind, and the best of luck in your new life.


----------



## readytogo (1 Jun 2010)

apparently i have touched a nerve here with some people....which was never my intent, I am simply exploring my options and considering all changes while my file is still in process and i am still able to make changes reasonably easily.  Although i must admit i find it fascinating how many people have made assumptions and judgements about commitments and character based on a simple post? It serves no one any good to jump to conclusions does it? I am joining because of a deep seeded desire to serve and try to do something with my life that is honorable.  If money was my only concern than you are all right i shouldnt be here....and yet here i am?????


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2010)

readytogo, perhaps it was more in _how_ you asked your question as opposed to asking it.

If you had posted something like:

I have a technical degree in {insert course here}.  I am interested in joining as {insert trades here} and I understand that some trades have signing bonuses.  Would this course qualify me for {insert trade here}?

Just saying.


----------



## readytogo (1 Jun 2010)

I can see where your coming from PMedMoe, I guess like everything else in life it is open to interpretation!!! I will try and word more carefully in the future

Thanks


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Jun 2010)

readytogo said:
			
		

> I can see where your coming from PMedMoe, I guess like everything else in life it is open to interpretation!!! I will try and word more carefully in the future
> 
> Thanks



True!  Of course, with the internet, you lose the facial expressions/hand gestures/tone of voice, so things come across very differently.   :nod:


----------



## mellian (1 Jun 2010)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> True!  Of course, with the internet, you lose the facial expressions/hand gestures/tone of voice, so things come across very differently.   :nod:



Indeed, usually my problem when writing online.


----------

